# Shower cartridge help



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I need a little help identifying this cartridge. I thought is was a Danze but when I ordered a replacement the Danze cartridge is longer and the spline on the stem is different. Any thoughts?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmmm

Take a look at a different model Danze >>> Danze DA507108

https://www.amazon.com/Globe-Design...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=CF0WQ6ED07G9CWC19TR4

maybe >>>> Cleveland 40019 Ceramic Single Lever Pressure Balance Tub / Shower 

Friggin good luck.​


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

That diverter screams out Danze. May need to contact tech support and send them pics including the trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That screams Danze to me too. It looks like you got the DA507108 but it looks like you need the DA507107. It does not match color wise, but it looks like the correct length. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B...2yLML&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1482371068613


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Replace it with a MOENTROL and be a hero. .

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

chonkie said:


> That screams Danze to me too. It looks like you got the DA507108 but it looks like you need the DA507107. It does not match color wise, but it looks like the correct length. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B...2yLML&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1482371068613



That's what I ordered, its in the pic next to it. Its longer than the original and the stem isnt the same.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You either ordered the DA507108 and got it, or you ordered the DA507107 and they sent the wrong one. The DA507107 is shorter than the 507108.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Put in a Delta 1700 and save yourself a lot of trouble...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> Put in a Delta 1700 and save yourself a lot of trouble...




RJ is going to hit you with his folding ruler!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

QUACK.. damn,now I have to buy another one.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

